# Justice Lives !!!! Honesty and Fidelity celebrated !!



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Vindication - for all those who suffer from adulterers...

There's even hope for a contrite AP.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2017)

???


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

Let me guess: was the best man in on the groom’s sleazy ways too?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

TJW said:


> Vindication - for all those who suffer from adulterers...
> 
> There's even hope for a contrite AP.....


I'm tempted to call BS on this story.

Because it's too perfect.

And because there is a whole industry of "true confession" stories being made up by journalists.

_As told to..._ more often than not means: "As made up by..."

I only know this because, as a journalist, I was approached by someone who placed such stories with women's magazines and I could have made good money by inventing "true confession" stories. I thought about it, but declined the offer. The money would have been good, but I couldn't lie for a living.

There's a whole cottage industry of journalists, mainly females in the UK, inventing such stories for women's magazines.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> I'm tempted to call BS on this story.
> 
> Because it's too perfect.
> 
> ...


Yeah all you journalists are a dodgy lot.lol.A friend of mine worked for a fairly well known magazine in the UK and one evening I was supposed to meet her for drinks after work, but she was late.She explained to me that one of the editors had collared her as she was leaving and asked her to do the horoscopes for that weeks issue.
I agree with you about this story. I can’t imagine how any bride to be could keep her composure,get all ready for a wedding,hair,makeup and all the hassle of the dress just to make her fiancée squirm.
A figment of someone’s imagination I’m thinking.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

There is NO integrity in journalism anymore.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> I'm tempted to call BS on this story.
> 
> Because it's too perfect.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know an Old Fisherman on TAM who......


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Stories with happy endings are rare are 'wished for' happenings.

They are fabricated so as to pluck free the 'moral of the story'.

More common are actual happy ending stories made into lies.
All, for political purposes.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

syhoybenden said:


> There is NO integrity in journalism anymore.


There never was. Actually, the only journalists with integrity are fairly poorly off. Which is where I was when I was a journalist.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Yeah all you journalists are a dodgy lot.lol.A friend of mine worked for a fairly well known magazine in the UK and one evening I was supposed to meet her for drinks after work, but she was late.She explained to me that one of the editors had collared her as she was leaving and asked her to do the horoscopes for that weeks issue.
> I agree with you about this story. I can’t imagine how any bride to be could keep her composure,get all ready for a wedding,hair,makeup and all the hassle of the dress just to make her fiancée squirm.
> A figment of someone’s imagination I’m thinking.


The only time I could have placed a real life story in the press, the person concerned (for good reasons, actually) decided they didn't want to sell their story.

She was pregnant with twins and her husband left her for her Lesbian best friend.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> The only time I could have placed a real life story in the press, the person concerned (for good reasons, actually) decided they didn't want to sell their story.
> 
> She was pregnant with twins and her husband left her for her Lesbian best friend.


That is SOME punchline! It is like Robin Hood. I think it was Churchill who noted that it was too bad the good ol' RH was mythical because it was a great story.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

sidney2718 said:


> That is SOME punchline! It is like Robin Hood. I think it was Churchill who noted that it was too bad the good ol' RH was mythical because it was a great story.


 Churchill also said, "Don't believe everything you read on the internet."


----------

